
How to build a Linux PC for less than £180 - monkeygrinder
http://howto.techworld.com/personal-tech/3224643/how-to-build-a-linux-pc-for-less-than-180/&utm_source=ycombinator&utm_medium=sb&utm_content=schapman&utm_campaign=SB
======
jacquesm
why do you keep spamming this junk ?

~~~
monkeygrinder
)-;

